# Which one of those strains is good



## Daboss (Mar 20, 2006)

Sup fellas, im about to start my second grow but im not really sure which strain would be best for my closet its 6ft by 7 ft. Im thinking about : cal orange bud, skunk 1, white widow, big buds. Im open to suggestions about new strains, can u guys with experience out there guide me towards a proper strain.


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2006)

Gosh Daboss..strain choice is really a "personal prefference".  
For indoor cultivation, the skunk is going to be pretty "aromatic", that is some odor control will probably be a neccessity. WW and Big bud both due very well ID, and are probably the easiest of the choices to grow.. No experience with cali-o.


----------



## DoctorFeelGood (Apr 2, 2006)

Daboss said:
			
		

> Sup fellas, im about to start my second grow but im not really sure which strain would be best for my closet its 6ft by 7 ft. Im thinking about : cal orange bud, skunk 1, white widow, big buds. Im open to suggestions about new strains, can u guys with experience out there guide me towards a proper strain.


 

I would go with White Widow and Skunk #1.
Yes odor will be a problem but a simple homemade exhaust can fix that.
Let me find the link from my friend on how he made his.
DFG

Edit: Here you go pal maybe this can help you make a decision on what you want rather than what you are limited to grow.
http://boards.cannabis.com/showthread.php?t=59152


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2006)

IMO I would go with White Widow and Big Bud or Skunk #1 if you're ready for the stink. (it's a good stink )


----------



## Stuey (May 12, 2006)

WW & Sk#1 will IMO be best 2 as both will yeild well, both have great smoke and both will do very well in a 6 foot closet space but also both are easy to grow, good since it's your 2nd grow. 

I have grown both Sk#1 & WW strains in a 6 foot closet many times with great results. 
Start a number of seeds, veg a good bit then later select a good mom of each and your set!


----------

